# Free T4 results



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I've had 3 thyroid panels done in the last 3 weeks (only because the NHS appears to be unable to get a complete set of results, T4, T3 and TSH, from one sample of blood!)

I'm not concerned about the levels - I'm on TSH suppression, so I expect them to be high/low. But I was surprised to find how much the Free T4 figures varied - 23.5, 25 and 29.5 (range 11-24). Each test was taken at the same time of day, with the same time elapsed since taking the thyroxine and the same dosage.

Is this usual? I'm just curious, as the consultant looks at these figures along with TSH when deciding on my dose and I don't know how he's supposed to know what to do!

Any ideas welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Is your TSH suppressed?

Free numbers are going to vary - yours did move quite alot but as long as you feel OK and your TSH is suppressed you should be fine.

What dose replacement are you taking?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I've got 2 TSH results (not bad out of 3 tests!) 0.33 and 0.16.

I just had a letter this morning asking me to increase to 200mcg (from 175) as my TSH is not suppressed enough. Not really happy about this, as I've been having some problems with anxiety which may or may not be linked with the thyroxine, but I did say I'd give it a go for 6 weeks and see how I felt and what it did to the TSH. Apart from the anxiety and tiredness (and every teacher is exhausted by this point in the term) I feel ok.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KeepOnGoing said:


> I've got 2 TSH results (not bad out of 3 tests!) 0.33 and 0.16.
> 
> I just had a letter this morning asking me to increase to 200mcg (from 175) as my TSH is not suppressed enough. Not really happy about this, as I've been having some problems with anxiety which may or may not be linked with the thyroxine, but I did say I'd give it a go for 6 weeks and see how I felt and what it did to the TSH. Apart from the anxiety and tiredness (and every teacher is exhausted by this point in the term) I feel ok.


How is your Ferritin? If low, that can also lend to anxiety and tiredness.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And how about the FREE T3; does your doc ever run that?

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Ferritin was 43. The doctor said this was ok, but having read up on it on this forum, I have been supplementing in an attempt to get this up. I have been anaemic on and off for most of my life and there seems to be plenty of scope for getting my ferritin number up a bit. Hadn't thought about that causing anxiety too

It's nearly impossible to get the NHS to do Free T3 tests. The last two results I have are 4.4 and (most recently) 5. Range 3.9- 6.8.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KeepOnGoing said:


> Ferritin was 43. The doctor said this was ok, but having read up on it on this forum, I have been supplementing in an attempt to get this up. I have been anaemic on and off for most of my life and there seems to be plenty of scope for getting my ferritin number up a bit. Hadn't thought about that causing anxiety too
> 
> It's nearly impossible to get the NHS to do Free T3 tests. The last two results I have are 4.4 and (most recently) 5. Range 3.9- 6.8.


Even that 5.0 is a little low. Most of us like the FT3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Yeah; get that ferritin up. Make sure you take your iron 5 to 6 hours away from your thyroxine replacement. have you tried a liquid iron? In U.S. we have Floridix which comes in flavors.

The closer to 100, the better!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been using Spatone, which is a liquid iron. Not sure about Floradix, I'll have a look next time I'm in the shop. I find iron supplements seriously affect my digestive system, so resorted to liquid forms some time ago. Just not sure how effective they are - I'd been supplementing for about 3 months before the 43 result.

I've just started an increase in my T4 dose, as a trial to see what it does to my results (and what side effects I might experience). If this doesn't work, I think I'm going to just ask for some T3 in addition to a lower dose of T4. Apparently it's expensive so NHS doctors aren't keen to prescribe it. In some ways, was hoping my T3 result would be lower, so that I had a stronger case in asking for it. Mind you, the way the results vary, you never know what it will be next time!

I'm guessing it will be some weeks before I notice any appreciable changes following my dose increase. How will I know if I'm going seriously hyper?

Thanks for all your help - it is much appreciated.


----------

